# Ala Carte packages on Sirius



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I THOUGHT I saw on the Sirius website, a month ago, 50 channels for 1/2 the normal monthly price. Seeing we listen to 10 channels (I do flip stations on cross country drives sometimes)
I just called, right now I get 180 stations (they said) for 12.95, and oh boy I can get 100 stations for 15.00.......even the CSR was dumbfounded.
It's time for a new radio anyway, so thought I'd buy two and do the ala carte thing.
so far the two stations I listen to most are still on the air.......and are pretty much the only reason I keep the subscription.
Dan


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

They're offering ala carte on Sirius only.....but they don't do a very good job of promoting it. You have to search around their site for it. Best bet would be to use the "site map" page to find it. Of course, there's only 1 radio out that's ala carte capable. I'm beginning to wonder if that's going to be the extent of ala carte or if they're going to put out more ala carte capable radios. Maybe they've gone as far as they're going to go in satisfying that condition with the FCC. They produced a ala carte radio and offered ala carte packages....that's pretty all they had to do.


----------

